# Tamron 18-400mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

```
<strong>Tamron 18-400mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC HLD Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Mount: For Canon · For Nikon</li>
<li>Lens construction: 11 groups of 16</li>
<li>Number of diaphragm blades: 9 (circular aperture)</li>
<li>Minimum shooting distance: 17.7 inches (about 0.45 m)</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1: 2.9</li>
<li>Image stabilization effect: Approximately 3.5 steps</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 72 mm</li>
<li>Maximum diameter × length: 3.1 in × 4.8 in (about 79 mm × 122 mm)</li>
<li>Weight: 25.6 oz (about 726 g)</li>
</ul>
<p>This lens will be officially announced this week.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

